# Swiss Tunnels



## Hawcara

Apart from the vignette, which tunnels should be avoided in Switzerland due to tolls and if so which towns do they link?
Thank you


----------



## mrbricolage

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=swiss+tunnel+tolls


----------



## hogan

mrbricolage HOW did you do that .???


----------



## mrbricolage

hogan said:


> mrbricolage HOW did you do that .???


Let me google that for you is a website that uses the google API.


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi 

As long as you have a Vingette all tunnels are included in the cost unlike Austria.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Zozzer

hogan said:


> mrbricolage HOW did you do that .???


Simply change the words after the question mark, then copy it and paste it as a link.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+did+mrbricolage+do+that


----------

